# Habistat Thermostat 300w - Can i use an extension???



## Bugs (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone can help. 

I was wondering if i plugged an extension lead into the plug coming off the thermo, would i be able to plug in multiple heat mats and run them all off the one unit? 
Obviously there would only be one thermometer i could run from it, so i'd have to use digital ones in the remaining vivs to check the temperature. 

Hopefully i can do this as i don't want to have to fork out one thermo per viv.

Any help or info would be great, cheers :2thumb:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes you can as long as you dont exceed to the 300W with all the mats added together, its not as accurate as using one per mat obviously but yes widely done by many people including myself.


----------



## Bugs (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply  

I'm pretty relieved knowing that now :lol2:


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

make sure the extension doesn't have the red neon light on it. Sometimes this causes issues with the stats when you get near the maximum load. 

Daz


----------



## Morphballs (Feb 11, 2013)

Which habistat thermostat with 300 watts are you referring to for the heat mats? The only habistat one i found for heat mats is the stat mat which is only up to 100 watts. 

Can you help me out here as i have 3 large heat mats at the moment which come out to 105 watts, and it will become 140 watts in the near future and i dont know what to use.

thanks, 
Sam


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

This one... Habistat Temperature Thermostat


----------



## Morphballs (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

